# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  the magic of photoshop!

## savage270

Dont believe everything you read in the magazines haha.
what you send in may not be what goes to print!!
Top marks for the photoshop skills though!

----------


## Happy

From private block to wilderness you reckon?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Very good photoshop , you would be very silly to think the animals in some of the story's are actually shot where they say or appear to have been shot. "I just shot a 50x50 Wap out back of mates pine block verse I just shot a 50x50 Wap in the heart of fiord land. I wonder which would sell more copies??

----------


## Spanners

Blahaha hahahahhaahhaha
I just did a little wee laughing LOL
Only thing better would have been if there we a fence in the background  :Have A Nice Day: 
Next thing will be poses with someone else's animal...

----------


## Looseunit

> From private block to wilderness you reckon?


The story that's going around is that the poor writer sent in a story a couple of years ago about a 10pt ruahine stag hunt but the editor didn't think it was good enough to grace the mag and decided to photoshop a pic of a gisbourne private pine block stag and tweak the story to match. makes you wonder how much of this goes on , do you trust anything you read now

----------


## savage270

The bloke in the picture is a top bloke. Pretty sure he didnt instigate this.

----------


## Spanners

I can't make out who it is on my phone, but regards the knobs been snapped hahahah

----------


## Looseunit

> Blahaha hahahahhaahhaha
> I just did a little wee laughing LOL
> Only thing better would have been if there we a fence in the background 
> Next thing will be poses with someone else's animal...


funny you should say that , another story about a hunting show coming out where a Rusa was shot , then the main hunter gets flown into the bush to film the big stalk scene and pose with the long dead deer

----------


## Spanners

> funny you should say that , another story about a hunting show coming out where a Rusa was shot , then the main hunter gets flown into the bush to film the big stalk scene and pose with the long dead deer


Hahahhaha seriously?!?
I ACTUALLY just checked my watch for the date to see if it was April 1.
Who's the 'hunter'???

----------


## Looseunit

> Hahahhaha seriously?!?
> I ACTUALLY just checked my watch for the date to see if it was April 1.
> Who's the 'hunter'???


the hunter is an innocent party , never claimed he shot said animal in the ruahines , the credit for this goes to the editor

----------


## Spanners

I meant 'main hunter' that was flown in

----------


## Spanners

I would have thought that in this day and age you would be off your rocker to try and pull the wool. Everyone knows everyone and most animals are on mates phones via pxt before the guts are even out. 

Wonder if they will take photos from different angles and claim 5 different deer like some losers have tried LOL

----------


## Munsey

I would have asked for my bald spot to be photoshoped , it's a cracker head anyway you look at it

----------


## Spanners

> I would have asked for my bald spot to be photoshoped , it's a cracker head anyway you look at it


Blahahhahaha ha
Another laughing wee  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Frosty

So what mag did this happen in?

----------


## Looseunit

> So what mag did this happen in?


latest NZ Hunter

----------


## Spanners

Who's the star? Someone must know them

----------


## veitnamcam

> latest NZ Hunter


No surprises there then

----------


## Munsey

a photo of my mate turned up on the front of a pig hunting mag . ( my mate doesn't drink , doesn't chase woman he's happily married ) the whole cover had him carring a big boar with bold  headlines . Booze ! Broads and Boars !. Was just utter rubbish . Can't remember how the story matched up to him , don't even think it did .

----------


## kidmac42

> latest NZ Hunter


I stopped reading that as I realized it was all wank and very little substance

----------


## Looseunit



----------


## Spanners

'The promised land delivered again'  LOL
More like pineblock with a fence

----------


## Nesika

With all this publicity I bet it will be the best selling issue ever!   :Grin:

----------


## Frosty

That's sad aye. What a joke.

----------


## Toby

Isn't Greg on this forum somewhere?

----------


## Munsey

[QUOTE=Nesika;339548]With all this publicity I bet it will be the best selling issue ever!   :Grin: [/QUOTE
i wouldn't wipe my arse with that issue , or that magazine for a matter of fact

----------


## kidmac42

Neither would I. Glossy pages, ouch!

----------


## HNTMAD

ok, not sure but is this photo shopped?? 

National Geographic voted this the "Wildlife shot of the year"..

----------


## Tahr

> ok, not sure but is this photo shopped?? 
> 
> National Geographic voted this the "Wildlife shot of the year"..
> 
> Attachment 34299


Why would you photo shop sand onto some ones' foot? I don't get it.

----------


## Munsey

I thought it must be the photo shop hair on the seagull head ?

----------


## 6mm ackley

Looks like a mullet

----------


## madjon_

> Looks like a mullet


Nah,more like a snapper

----------


## kidmac42

More to the point, what is it the birds trying to say?

----------


## oneshot

Someone needs a shave, might have been fashionable in the 70's but not now days.

----------


## R93

Who cares. It is a nice stag all the same. Although missing its bay tines. 
At least it's antlers are bush stained,  which is not like half the big fake heads you see in mags these days.
Good on him. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I had a guy that was pretty good at messing with my duck shooting pics.

Feeding the acorns around my pond and he added this too my pic.


Then opening day he did this...lol

----------


## Maca49

> ok, not sure but is this photo shopped?? 
> 
> National Geographic voted this the "Wildlife shot of the year"..
> 
> Attachment 34299


Toupee is a bit of a give away?

----------


## Maca49

> Someone needs a shave, might have been fashionable in the 70's but not now days.


Hair, hair!

----------


## dogmatix

Christ, you guys believe EVERYTHING you read or see is to be true and above board?  :Grin: 
All media manipulate the story to sell more papers/advertising or promote their own agenda, ie:

There MUST have been WMDs in Iraq.   :Wtfsmilie: 
The Americas Cup IS a good use of taxpayers money.   :Yuush: 
The SkyCity convention centre IS needed in Auckland.   :Pissed Off: 

There will be photos and stories on this forum where the photo has been taken/modified to hide the road, car, fence, farm paddock, 8 wire batten fence etc to not give the whole picture, either where, when or how the animal was hunted/shot (there is a difference).
In fact I'm probably guilty of cropping out a few fence/boundary markers myself.  :Grin: 

Hunting TV shows are even better for using stock footage and 'placing' animals nearby, as they have budgets and timeframes to work to.

So NZHunter has been caught out. 
It would be good if Greg can be given a chance to reply.

----------


## Looseunit

> Christ, you guys believe EVERYTHING you read or see is to be true and above board? 
> All media manipulate the story to sell more papers/advertising or promote their own agenda, ie:
> 
> There MUST have been WMDs in Iraq.  
> The Americas Cup IS a good use of taxpayers money.  
> The SkyCity convention centre IS needed in Auckland.  
> 
> There will be photos and stories on this forum where the photo has been taken/modified to hide the road, car, fence, farm paddock, 8 wire batten fence etc to not give the whole picture, either where, when or how the animal was hunted/shot (there is a difference).
> In fact I'm probably guilty of cropping out a few fence/boundary markers myself. 
> ...


I think the point is more the hunter wrote a story about his genuine 10pt stag hunt and the editor changed the story and photo shopped a photo of a gissy stag to have a background of the ruahines to hype up a story obviously to help sell more mags . different to removing a fence or hiding a land mark so to not disclose your spot . not telling guys your spot x or treating them as idiots is two different things.

----------


## dogmatix

As you are determined to reply to me across multiple fora, I will do the same.

Welcome to the world of publishing, where the publisher/editor has the right to change whatever they feel in their publication. 

Perhaps the original hunter should have checked his IP rights before sending in articles, and did he accept any promised payment (see page 3 of the magazine regarding submitting articles).

if he has accepted any payment, then he's technically accepted terms and conditions of it appearing in the magazine.

You also missed my point about other photos being modified to hide roads, fences and the like, nothing to do with secret spot x, but more to do with farm shooting in paddocks, shooting from/on roads, and at night with the spotlight. Plenty of that on here that people would feel embarrassed about posting.

----------


## dogmatix

Greg has replied on Fishnhunt.

----------


## dogmatix

I've taken the liberty of posting Greg's reply on FnH.

Mountain out of a molehill comes to mind.




> Greg Duley
> Active Member
> ***
> Offline
> 
> 
> NZ Hunter Magazine
> 
> Posts: 387
> ...

----------


## Moutere

Editorial licence and commercial constraints aside, that image is plain misleading.
More than just simply cropping a pine tree as claimed. The whole background and setting is modified.
Should make for some entertaining letters to editor across the NZ publications though hopefully.

----------


## Looseunit

Right folks here is your REAL answer

I have just sat down with the author of the story , during which time I have been given the chance to read the email correspondence between NZ Hunter and the author as well as the ORIGINAL submitted story.

The story was submitted to NZ Hunter in 2012 so was sitting there for a while before been used this year , at which time there were no pics as the trip was filmed on video . 

5th Jan 2015 NZ Hunter says they are going to run the story and wants pics for it as they only have two pics from a different stag (original 14pt gissy stag and same head sitting against the tree) not submitted with story .
The author submitted two pics in reply one of which is a pic of himself sitting on a slip with his gun in the Ruahines , this becomes the photo shop background to the 14pt head.

I have read the full original submitted story and yes it has been changed to make it seem like the 14pt stag was the story deer. 

The story was originally written about the 10pt stag shown in one of the pics sitting on the deck (NZ Hunter added in the caption saying it was from a previous trip ) this was a lie.

" and the fact that only a year earlier I had secured a reasonable 10 point head from the same location" should have read 11 point , this has been changed to complete the above lie.

"of solid timber and with a cluster on each top" has been changed from a solid 10 . this was another lie to complete the picture that it was the 14pt stag in the story.
The last section of story has been left out completely where it described the 10pt head , measurements and douglas score.

After reading the emails and the story I can only come to the following conclusion.

The author did not and had nothing to do with the modification of the story to hype it up , It is well known locally that he shot the 14pt in gissy , he submitted it to the NZDA comp in 2012 as a gissy head and got 3rd - well done , he had nothing to gain from a bullshit story , he was looking at writing a story about that 14pt hunt anyway.

NZ Hunter knew the stag was from a different hunt , before photos were even submitted for the story.

NZ Hunter photo shopped the supplied photo with the gissy one to look like the ruahines , why you would ask if as NZ Hunter suggested it was what came with the story , there would be no reason to do so .

The story HAS been changed by NZ Hunter to complete the lie.

The replies from NZ Hunter about using the file story and photo is a lie , there were no original story photos

the replies from NZ Hunter about not changing the story is a lie , (original can still be found in the Manawatu  NZDA newsletter to for people to check)

I have no problems with people cropping pics to hide locations of spot X , no problems not writing where spot X is , but for a magazine to rewrite a story and change photos for which only can guessed to sell more mags is wrong , the author deserves more respect than that , what stories you make up of your own and submit is up to you .

----------


## kiwijames

Woo hoo a full blown slanderfest! Such a great use of bandwidth.
Just waiting for someone to bring up the bullets were coated in 1080 and that Greg Duley was the poacher in the local rag.
Pull your head outta your arse. If you've got a beef with anyone deal to it like a man, not like some spotty kid at the end of a keyboard. 
Duley's email is easy to find. Take it up with him. Fuck, I can even point out where he lives if your such concerned citizen.

----------


## Spanners

> Woo hoo a full blown slanderfest! Such a great use of bandwidth.
> Just waiting for someone to bring up the bullets were coated in 1080 and that Greg Duley was the poacher in the local rag.
> Pull your head outta your arse. If you've got a beef with anyone deal to it like a man, not like some spotty kid at the end of a keyboard. 
> Duley's email is easy to find. Take it up with him. Fuck, I can even point out where he lives if your such concerned citizen.


What's your membership number ???m

----------


## Looseunit

> Woo hoo a full blown slanderfest! Such a great use of bandwidth.
> Just waiting for someone to bring up the bullets were coated in 1080 and that Greg Duley was the poacher in the local rag.
> Pull your head outta your arse. If you've got a beef with anyone deal to it like a man, not like some spotty kid at the end of a keyboard. 
> Duley's email is easy to find. Take it up with him. Fuck, I can even point out where he lives if your such concerned citizen.


no slander KJ , everything stated were factual and can be backed up with emails from GD no less , so yes I already have his email , and have also been to his house so no map needed . I have never made statements that GD is a poacher , I do not know of him ever been caught?  At 42 I don't believe I am a kid anymore either , certainly don't climb the hills like I use too.
I do not have a beef with him , I was purely sticking up for the author and correcting some untruths . I'm sorry if your god has falling a little but I wasn't the one straight out lying to his readers.

----------


## Sidney

> no slander KJ , everything stated were factual and can be backed up with emails from GD no less , so yes I already have his email , and have also been to his house so no map needed . I have never made statements that GD is a poacher , I do not know of him ever been caught?  At 42 I don't believe I am a kid anymore either , certainly don't climb the hills like I use too.
> I do not have a beef with him , I was purely sticking up for the author and correcting some untruths . I'm sorry if your god has falling a little but I wasn't the one straight out lying to his readers.


Looking at your signature line loosey, you'd be in the second category at the moment?

----------


## Looseunit

> Looking at your signature line loosey, you'd be in the second category at the moment?


not sure , what cant I do?

----------


## kiwijames

> What's your membership number ???m


Number zero. Greg Duley really doesn't do it for me, but each to their own. 
It was more a jib at yet another deconstructive thread. You know the ones that start off fucked from the start and go down hill from there?

----------


## HNTMAD

so why did the author allow it to be printed?? Makes him look like a dick more than anything. no??

----------


## veitnamcam

> so why did the* editor* allow it to be printed?? Makes him look like a dick more than anything. no??


                                                              ^^^^

Well yes he has always looked like a dick but this goat fuck of a thread is just more evidence of his farcical lying dickisim ,. his tv show should be hilarious !!!

----------


## oneshot

I hate hunting magazines, I hate hunting TV/internet shows full of wank factor and aimed at the super rich. I've know idea who this Greg character is.
 I enjoy seeing peoples photos on here because its kept real with no re-editing by a 2nd or 3rd party. Oh and I'm a miserable prick who keeps to myself.

----------


## BRADS

If the editor is prepared to manipulate someone else's story that much, how far would he go with the ones he writes ?

That said arguing about it on the internet is making some of you look dumb, 

I'll still buy a mag on the way to the beach for a laugh, I will not spend any more money at deadeyes.

Why is our Gun industry full of people with bad penis envy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

A question , hypothetically could someone steel a photo or story off a public forum ( like here ) and use it in a mag ?

----------


## stug

They could easily, but I think legally the original writer would be able to prove ownership and claim costs damages etc

----------


## Gibo

> They could easily, but I think legally the original writer would be able to prove ownership and claim costs damages etc


Who would know? There's probably a flurry of Americans dealing to deer in NZ unguided using @Tahr and @oneshots pics hahaha  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> A question , hypothetically could someone steel a photo or story off a public forum ( like here ) and use it in a mag ?


That is exactly what happened to possum trapper, a photo that was in the pest thread turned up in this book 'the beginners guide too hunting 
+fishing in NZ'

----------


## stug

@Dundee write to the publisher and ask for payment for the use of the photo. Just because it is on the internet doesn't mean they can copy it without permission.
This is from the Copyright Council of New Zealand   Copyright Council of New Zealand

Internet - Can I print or download material from the Internet? 


Copyright laws generally apply to material on the Internet, in the same way as it applies to other material. Many web sites have specific copyright statements that relate to the content on that site and tell you what you can and can’t do with it. 
However, where there is no copyright statement, this does not necessarily mean you have an implied licence to copy the material (either by printing or downloading it). In some circumstances you may copy the material without permission for your own research or private study purposes.

This link sets out what to do http://www.copyright.org.nz/viewInfosheet.php?sheet=511

This site is also pretty clear that the author has infringed your copyright http://www.xplore.net/web_smart/index.htm?articleId=517

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Stug but I have copied one of there recipes without permission so I guess we are even.

----------


## savage270

I knew posting this would be quite entertaining! I think the photoshopping is just plain weird, though obviously was done with boosting sales in mind, ie big public land stags sell mags. The more I think about it tho the more I wonder how much he stretches the truth about other things ie long range shooting DVDs etc. I'm not making accusations and have never considered it til now but it does make you go hmmmm!
His DVD was actually the reason I posted the pic , because in it he gives another bullshit artist stick with his comment about Dawson bliss pretending to be in the kawekas

----------


## veitnamcam

Dawson bliss is a thief and a conman.

As far as I am aware  GD hasn't been publicly busted stealing? but is no less of a conman.

----------


## Aly

I knew someone who was featured in NZ Hunter and read their original story - which was actually full of hilarious jokes, albeit riddled with grammar mistakes haha. Printed version was butchered down so much it was nothing more than a simple blow-by-blow describing of what happened - although the timeline of events had been altered weirdly. 

As someone who has very literally gained qualifications involving photoshop use - the image photoshopped has been done so with very little bother with skill. The perspective is honestly pissing me off haha. Way too many of those magazines have very half-assed design and editing in them (the consistent spelling mistakes in NZ Hunter, anyone?)....  

Either way those stories are merely printed as entertainment, and should be treated as such.... can't be too bothered either way. I'll buy them for something to read when I'm bored that's for sure. I can imagine the original author feeling disappointed in the misrepresentation of a great memory be published for all to see. Perhaps they should just complain about it and be issued an apology?

----------


## kidmac42

Its the input, contributions and experiences from the hunters that make the magazine. Why should anyone tolerate said times be bastardised therefore belittled. Recently a nz mag article named hunters in nz 'nimrods'. Not very cool.

----------


## Ryan

Not sure what the fuss about photoshopping is. Virtually every image in every publication in circulation has been retouched in some way. Look at a woman's magazine or even a "men's" magazine as good examples.

There's no way that they look that "good".

----------


## veitnamcam

I know personally one of NZ hunters contributors (actually a number of them but one in particular) and know for fact the true story of how big heads were shot.

I had credited the Author with all the bulshit and lies but maybe he had some help also.

----------


## BRADS

> I know personally one of NZ hunters contributors (actually a number of them but one in particular) and know for fact the true story of how big heads were shot.
> 
> I had credited the Author with all the bulshit and lies but maybe he had some help also.


I heard a rumour that one of those massive waps nz hunter shot a year or so back was seen hanging under a chopper.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not sure what the fuss about photoshopping is. Virtually every image in every publication in circulation has been retouched in some way. Look at a woman's magazine or even a "men's" magazine as good examples.
> 
> There's no way that they look that "good".


So if I was to pay a few grand to shoot a massive record winning stag in a paddock and photoshop it into the hacket(one of the original releases of fallow now overrun by people and pinetrees and the associated spotlighters) and win trophys and have magazine interviews and storys that would be fine yes?

----------


## Ryan

> So if I was to pay a few grand to shoot a massive record winning stag in a paddock and photoshop it into the hacket(one of the original releases of fallow now overrun by people and pinetrees and the associated spotlighters) and win trophys and have magazine interviews and storys that would be fine yes?


Sure - if someone chose to believe it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sure - if someone chose to believe it.


Does nobody believe in integrity anymore? Just good on ya if you can get away with it?

----------


## Ryan

> Does nobody believe in integrity anymore? Just good on ya if you can get away with it?


Integrity went out the window a long, long time ago Cam. Publishers don't want stories, they don't want authenticity - they want what sells, which is why they doctor images and all sorts of shit. Like I said, look at women's / men's mags, look at political campaigns. Nobody looks as good as they do, in fact these days you need to look hard to even read a good story.

Integrity has almost become a niche human value essentially.

----------


## kiwijames

> Its the input, contributions and experiences from the hunters that make the magazine. Why should anyone tolerate said times be bastardised therefore belittled. Recently a nz mag article named hunters in nz 'nimrods'. Not very cool.


Not seen the article but "Nimrod" was a biblical term for for a great hunter.
Or more probably, a local HB hunter who often uses the alias Nimrod and has had more than one story published in a few rags you may have miss interpreted.

----------


## veitnamcam

The bush was/is the last bastion of integrity, hold that flag high and don't let it fall!


Long reply deleted for the sake of everyone's sanity

----------


## Maca49

> @Dundee write to the publisher and ask for payment for the use of the photo. Just because it is on the internet doesn't mean they can copy it without permission.
> This is from the Copyright Council of New Zealand   Copyright Council of New Zealand
> 
> Internet - Can I print or download material from the Internet? 
> 
> 
> Copyright laws generally apply to material on the Internet, in the same way as it applies to other material. Many web sites have specific copyright statements that relate to the content on that site and tell you what you can and cant do with it. 
> However, where there is no copyright statement, this does not necessarily mean you have an implied licence to copy the material (either by printing or downloading it). In some circumstances you may copy the material without permission for your own research or private study purposes.
> 
> ...


ask Dot Com

----------


## Maca49

> So if I was to pay a few grand to shoot a massive record winning stag in a paddock and photoshop it into the hacket(one of the original releases of fallow now overrun by people and pinetrees and the associated spotlighters) and win trophys and have magazine interviews and storys that would be fine yes?


You'd be a fucking hero up with the best, of course that's only until we found out about it, then you'd crash and burn. Funny I was talking to my old mate about guiding Americans shooting in the SI in the 60-70s. One of the other guides had a client that wanted a good head, he was a world renown bow hunter, even got an elephant with a bow! Well hi above Queenstown capping out a couple of heads while the client was dining out this other guide said to my old mate, this ugly 10 pointer taken with the bow was actually shot by him, under the bow hunters instructions. Posing for the photos the guide had to push an arrow into the bullet hole!. Old mate got sent a glossy mag from the States a few months later and low a behold a photo of the bow hunter posing with the ugly ten pointer and a write up on a very difficult and exciting hunt! Been going on for years! :Thumbsup:

----------


## aaron.terveen

Wow, impressive!

----------


## Maca49

Same guy said to his client that in the morning they would be away before light and be climbing that hill there and they would get him a nice stag, client no,no,no! In the morning you can get away and shoot a stag for me and I'll stay here, my mate said that ain't happening, if you don't want to go and shoot your own deer that was fine with him. Client bitched and moaned about the cost of the trip etc etc, but old mate said that's the way it was, he wasn't going to put in the hard yards for this plonker to pose for photos of an animal he didn't shoot and tell all his mates he did! He said the fitness level of some of these guys was appalling. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kidmac42

> Not seen the article but "Nimrod" was a biblical term for for a great hunter.
> Or more probably, a local HB hunter who often uses the alias Nimrod and has had more than one story published in a few rags you may have miss interpreted.


I must of.

----------


## outdoorlad

What about someone who shoots a good head spotlighting in a wilderness area & then enters it in NZDA comps?

----------


## Maca49

Timer for the word Stalker to disappear ! Long range shooting is the same, no stalking involved :ORLY:

----------


## screamO

This sort of shit happens every where, I have talked to a couple of fishing charter guys I know that have taken out the TV fishing people and been on one trip with one, safe to say "don't believe everything you see on TV".
One was with a couple of groper that had already been pulled up by someone else and then re-rigged and weighted up and thrown back over board so a certain Fishing star could then be filmed bringing it up and claiming it as his own.

----------


## Gibo

Why are we all surprised with all this? They are just trying to make money. If you are not out doing it yourself I guess you know no better  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JRW87

This actually disgusts me, Im fairly new to big game hunting and this never really occured to me that magazines would do this. I have that issue on my coffee table and distinctly remember thinking, shit thats a big rack for public land.

----------


## kotuku

a few years ago ,iwas asked by my brother to source some animal heads for a bar he was opening..
in the course of this i ended up in a very prominent taxidermists shop.standing before me was a fairly hefty full mount wapiti sans antlers.
 curiosity getting the better of me ,i innocently asked an assistant what the story was.
 to my disgust it belonged to the spoilt wee  son of a singaporean billionare .apparently dady having had a gutsful of the wee turd banished him to NZ 'big game hunting".
 the rack to be put on was off a farmed animal and as this "hunter"had shelled out $10,000.00(if my memories correct) it was being freighted home with this wopping great but totally false head!
 this staffer didnt see anything wrong ,but i walked out in disgust , disgust for the number of kiwi hunters whod struggle all their lives to get anything resembling this, and disgust that this fucking forgery was being mooted as a real example of our game trophies when it blatantly wasnt!
 needless to say i wont darken that doorway again.
 its like these shooting mags where duckshooters display vast quantities of ducks ,then fucking complain about reduced duck numbers in their regions.yeah we know you can shoot the bloody things without the great white bwana shit ,being repeated continuously. hows abouts taking as much as you can process and eat.

----------


## stingray

> This actually disgusts me, Im fairly new to big game hunting and this never really occured to me that magazines would do this. I have that issue on my coffee table and distinctly remember thinking, shit thats a big rack for public land.


JRW87, ponder this ... More deer are shot in the pub than are ever taken on the hill, here's a thread worth a read, I was a member of this trip... the story will never grace a glossy mag but by christ it's cracker of a yarn. The lessons learnt and the sweat spilt, for me this is hunting... a story that I will treasure forever, not one that will sell a thousand copies but one shared on here by a handful of blokes doing what hunting is really all about... well to me anyway!

this is one of hundreds ... save your hard earned $$ for hunting gear as there is more info and absolute beauty yarns on here than you will ever read in a mag!
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-2014-a-16649/

----------


## gimp

honesty in "journalism": lol

----------


## gimp

hunting mags are garbage

----------


## Shearer

> hunting mags are garbage


Guess you won't be watching nz hunter tv tonight then?

----------


## gimp

> Guess you won't be watching nz hunter tv tonight then?


nope, mostly because my television doesn't have a freeview thing and I don't give enough of a shit to buy one

----------


## Gibo

Ah you are a ray of sunshine  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> its like these shooting mags where duckshooters display vast quantities of ducks ,then fucking complain about reduced duck numbers in their regions.yeah we know you can shoot the bloody things without the great white bwana shit ,being repeated continuously. hows abouts taking as much as you can process and eat.


Bravo!!!!

----------

